# BBC article re Endo



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8534810.stm

I thought there may be some interest in this article which features a girl who has endo and pcos and is going for IVF as a single person.

It is very unfair that on the whole single people with fertility issues do not get NHS funding.


----------



## bubs5469 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi ladies 

Just wanted to let you all know this article is about me! And thank u for posting it on here and there being support towards my situation! It's hard that the NHS won't help me! 

Hopefully it will raise a little bit of awareness about endometriosis to! Xx


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Bubs   think we can all relate to that story.  

xx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Bubs - tons of luck with your journey, I really hope you get you dream


----------



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

I read this article recently.  I really hope the NHS can help you, wishing you loads of luck   x


----------



## bubs5469 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi ladies 

Just wanted to say a massive thank you for all your wishes and support I just need to keep positive and not give up! 

Lots of hugs and love to all xx


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

This must be very hard, I too have Endo and PCOS yet I was unaware UNTIL I tried to get PG. 

I wish you all the success you need and, if you are trying to raise the cash yourself I may have some ideas for you so that you dont get yourself into debt borrowing if you need any suggestions not yet explored let me know.

Good Luck hon x


----------



## bubs5469 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey hon, thanks for the message! Its not the easiest of things to cope with if I am honest! I am majorly trying to raise the cash at the moment but it is difficult to find that amount of money and get on with everyday life and pay the bills etc! I would be greatful for any ideas? 

xx


----------

